# First time breeding the pooch- tips and advice?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm planning on breeding my black lab when she comes into heat in about 5 months and have never done the breeding thing. She will be 4 years old when she is bred and her hips are good, elbows are normal, eyes CERF clear, and EIC/CNM clear. She'd pass her junior hunt test, however the last 2 years she conveniently comes into heat during the hunt tests so she doesn't have that. She has senior hunt titled parents and grandparents from both the mom and the dad.

What should I look for as far as a stud to breed her besides hips, elbows, eyes, EIC/CNM, and a solid pedigree?

What is the most I can realistically and fairly ask for pups if the stud has similar clearances/background?

Any other tips or advice? I've got a good setup kennel wise and have a whelping box built. Thanks.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

What is your goal with this litter? May help on the type of sire your looking for. Get some titles on her. 
Spry


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> What is your goal with this litter? May help on the type of sire your looking for. Get some titles on her.
> Spry


The goal is to produce a hunting litter, not 2 random dogs that both happen to be papered. I'd love to have titles on her, as I mentioned she came into cycle the last 2 years at the worst possible times and ruined that idea.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Not trying to be rude. But saying fido will fetch birds at a junior level hasn't convinced me. You may have to travel out of state to tests. Get 2 here and 2 else where. Heat only lasts 30 days. Congrats on the health clearance good start. But ask yourself why your pup over a pup with MH QAA AFC NAFC In its parents.

Spry


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Your girl should at a minimum have her hips & elbows, CNM & EIC done. Which looks like you have taken care of. She sounds like a good dog and I know how many birds you kill.... she is probably a work horse.

You are on the right path, looking for a stud and doing your research now versus when she starts to bleed. I would do this.... open a account on entry express, ( http://www.entryexpress.net/ ) then do a search for all of the local hunt tests in the past year. Look at the studs that are constantly successful, then you can research that dogs pedigree, look it up on OFA etc. That way you know you are looking at successful and talented dogs.

Look for at least a SH title, MH would be even better. You want to find a dog that titled quickly, if the dog failed more then 50% I would keep looking.

There are several very nice studs from Brigham to SLC. QAA, MH and even some with AA pts.

Your dog to a well bred MH stud would probably go $5-600

I hope that helps


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

birdboy said:


> Your girl should at a minimum have her hips & elbows, CNM & EIC done. Which looks like you have taken care of. She sounds like a good dog and I know how many birds you kill.... she is probably a work horse.
> 
> You are on the right path, looking for a stud and doing your research now versus when she starts to bleed. I would do this.... open a account on entry express, ( http://www.entryexpress.net/ ) then do a search for all of the local hunt tests in the past year. Look at the studs that are constantly successful, then you can research that dogs pedigree, look it up on OFA etc. That way you know you are looking at successful and talented dogs.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks.


----------

